# advice and any ideas for Cox



## rumjar86 (Nov 18, 2012)

I am lost atm with what I can do about what options I have with trying to make the forward and reverse drive for this ol gal. There used to be two disks that sat on a shaft but when I got it the disks were gone. There is no cutting deck anymore but I am going to build a power take off shaft for use with small implements. Any ideas?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! That's one tough looking little unit and that Australian sunshine looks prett darn sweet for mechanicing! Any way to post pictures of the shaft?


----------



## rumjar86 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sure can. The shaft goes in between the two back wheels in those bearings with two big disks. And the middle roller just moves from side to side via a heal toe action. Wish I had more pics to help explain it.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Pretty neat lill tractor . You can use whats called a 'pillow block bearing' as a replacement - i order mine thru northern tools (http://www.northerntool.com/).

Theyre designed for industrial applications ( like conveyer belts, blower motors) - been using them on alot of my projects and tractors. Heres the link to the bering page:http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/NTESearch?storeId=6970&Ntt=pillow+block+berings

Theres a bunch of different sizes and mounting setups availible so you should be able to find something thatll work


Best thing about them is theyre greaseable and long lasting .


----------



## rumjar86 (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah it's not the bearings I am having trouble with. Its the drive train I guess that is what you'd call it.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I may be wrong but I think what he's missing, is the drive wheel setup, like on a snowblower. Rubber drive wheel turning a disc. Would this be right, rumjar86? Bye


----------



## rumjar86 (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah something like that. From the motor a belt goes onto a pulley with a rubber wheel the flicks onto two disks or drive wheels. So you either go forward or backward.


----------



## rumjar86 (Nov 18, 2012)

I just found a pic of what is missing but cause I can't afford of find the ones required maybe we can come up with an alternative way to drive it.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Question, is there some kind of gear box before the rear end? Can you use brake rotors, from say a small motorcycle, to get the rear end fixed? The original setup would work just fine, if repaired. One disc for forward and one for reverse, with the same gearing for both. If I'm right, a foot peddle moves the center driven rubber wheel, to control direction ( heal and toe ) giving it a hydro-static drive like feature. Bye


----------



## rumjar86 (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah that's how it works. I am not sure if the disc break rotors from a motorbike wouldn't be strong enough. These discs are made of cast. I will go have a look around at some dumps and see if I can find something.


----------

